# A question about Breed (And No its Not Kowalski LOL)



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

My older sister about 2 years ago now, rescued a dog from one of her clients. The client told my sister that the dog (lucy) Was a Pure Bred Beagle. As I've never seen a Beagle with Lucy's Coloring I was doubtful and even said she looked more like an ACD then a Beagle. Then Lucy found her Bark, and its very Houndy...Acctually its very Beagely...that's not a word that hurt my brain LOL! Anyways, I was hoping you guys could give me some input on what she might be. Purebred? Mix? Not even a Beagle at all in any way shape or FORM! LMAO! Either where here is Lucy





































More...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Few More...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

One More...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucy Says Thank you for looking and any ideas you have on my breed! THANKS!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've never seen a Beagle with that coloring before, though the head does look Beagle-like. Maybe a Beagle x Australian Cattle Dog?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I would say she's a red beagle/red ACD cross. There is something about her that screams ACD in her build and tail. Bonus I just learned that beagles come in red & yellow...

Red









She reminds me a lot of this dog...http://www.dailypuppy.com/dogs/sadie-the-mixed-breed_2009-08-19


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never seen a purebred beagle with that coloring . . . I would also think cattledog is mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I say ACD/beagle. You don't see it in the show lines but beagles come ticked, Hallie is very lightly ticked and there are red and whites or lemon and whites that come ticked as well although it's not something beagle breeders breed for. She's very beagle like in her face and ears, very cute happy girl


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

That red ticking and coloration scream Red Heeler (or as others have said ACD) mixed with Beagle. Very cute!


----------

